# Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen



## hulkhomer (19. März 2010)

Hallo Boardies!

Ich werde im Sommer 3 Wochen an die Kuhrische Nehrung fahren und würde es da natürlich auch gerne auf Zander und Hecht versuchen. Es gibt im Netz einige Berichte zum Eisangeln, da ich mir aber ziemlich sicher bin, dass mich die Oberflächenspannung im Sommer nicht tragen wird , möchte ich es gern vom Ufer versuchen und wenn das nichts bringt, ein Ruderboot mieten. 

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung bzw. Tipps für die Nehrung?

Ich werde es auch mal auf der anderen Seite, Richtung Ostsee versuchen, das richtige Brandungsangeln wird es aber angesichts meines bayrischen Equipments nicht werden, vielleicht versuch ich mein Glück auch auf Meerforelle :q 

Also raus mit den Tipps und Tricks, Danke schonmal...


----------



## ralle (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*

vielleicht hilft das weiter ?

http://www.visitneringa.com/de/main/know/traditions/fishery

nicht direkt ein Link zum Angeln - aber trotzdem interessant

http://www.arbeit-und-leben-hochtaunus.de/Kurische_Nehrung.pdf


----------



## hulkhomer (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*

Die Seiten hatte ich schon gefunden, aber trotzdem Danke!

Naja, ich geh sowieso nicht so verbissen an die Sache und vielleicht "nörgeln" dann auch ein paar Fische bei mir (die Übersetzung könnte man nochmal überarbeiten):q


----------



## Ködervorkoster (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*

@hulkhomer   Moin!

1.) In welchem Ort wirst Du dort übernachten...? (Oder auf dem Festland?) Die Nehrung ist schon verdammt groß! Dort gibt es unterschiedliche Reviere (Salzgehalt Wasser / Tiefen / Uferregionen)....
2.) Vom Ufer aus geht an nur sehr wenigen Stellen (oftmals seeehr flach bis es teilweise nach erst 75 - 100 m tiefer wird...). Da richte Dein Augenmerk mal auf die Einheimischen Uferfischer (Hafenbereiche)....
3.) Ohne Boot *MIT MOTOR* bist Du auf so einer riesigen Wasserfläche völlig verloren! Mach keinen Quatsch, rudern geht gar nicht! Ein kurzer Wetterumschwung und ganz fix bist Du ... in Russland... oder hast z. B. eine kostenlose Seebestattung... |kopfkrat !!!
4.) Such Dir einen Guide, am besten einen einheimischen Fischer (guck nach den Räucherbuden in den kleinen Orten). Der kann Dir auch z. B. für ne Buddel Vodka mit dem Finger auf der Karte zeigen wo es sich vom Boot & Motor aus auf Deine Zielfische lohnt.
5.) Am Ostseeufer gehen Lachs & Meerforelle & Dorsch & Hornhecht & Platte. Habe ich aber nicht oft versucht (keine Wattwürmer vor Ort zu kaufen = Ködermangel), da ist mein Erfahrungsschatz eher "mittelmäßig". Halte da besser erst mal meinen Schnabel, vielleicht hat hier einer ja mehr Erfahrung.
Tipp:  Kutter fahren von Klaipeda raus. Dort wird oft gut gefangen... bei Tiefen bis 100 mtr. !!! (keine 45 Gramm-Pilker!)

Hoffe erst mal geholfen zu haben!  Petrie !  #h


----------



## Ködervorkoster (23. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*

...noch ein kleiner Tipp...
Barsch & Zander sind dort deutlich besser ( und in guten Größen & Stückzahlen) zu fangen als der Hecht.
Der Wels & Aal kommen aber auch vor (Nachtangeln) !! Beim Wels mußt Du aber idealerweise in den Mündungsbereichen der Flüsse fischen.  #h


----------



## hulkhomer (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*

Vielen Dank für Deine Tips! Besoders das mit dem Rudern werde ich wohl beherzigen. Hab mal gar keine Lust auf ein russisches Gefängnis 

Wir werden die ersten paar Tage in Juodkrante bleiben und dann fahren wir weiter ins Landesinnere, da hab ich aber leider den Namen vergessen (managed alles meine Freundin ) Ich werd mich einfach wirklich mal an den Einheimischen orientieren, vielleicht geht da was. Und wenn nicht dann is es auch nicht schlimm, Hauptsache ich hab mal meine Ruhe. 

Weißt Du, ob man ein Boot mit Motor fahren darf? Ich meine wegen Führerschein o.ä.. 

Mit dem Kutter raus wäre natürlich auch mal was ganz neues, hab da allerdings wahnsinnige Preise gelesen. Möglicherweise waren die aber für den kompletten Kutter, also für eine Gruppe. Hast Du da Infos was die Preise angeht? 

Nochmals Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (29. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*

Bin gerade im Urlaub & unterwegs...:vik:,  habe wenig Zeit ausführlich zu antworten...melde mich in ein paar Tagen zurück.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> ....wir werden die ersten paar Tage in Juodkrante bleiben...  Ich werd mich einfach wirklich mal an den Einheimischen orientieren... Mit dem Kutter raus wäre natürlich auch mal was ganz neues....


 
1.) Direkt im Umfeld liegt der Ort Preila, dort hat ein Herr Costas Steponkute (spricht auch etwas Deutsch) einen kleinen Einkaufsladen. Er fischt selber (Angler-Bodden & Ostsee-Netz) und hat auch ein Boot mit AB. Er führt Dich evtl. als Guide oder verleiht Dir sein Boot = Fragen !
Wenn Du vom Hügel runter nach Preila reinfährst links abbiegen, dann ca. 50 mtr. fahren... auf der rechten Seite ist dann ein kleiner Laden (Partotuve), in einer Doppelhaushälfte im EG (davor ist eine kleine Parkplatzreihe). Dat isser. Freundlicher Kerl der immer gut gelaunt ist & nur ans fischen denkt (sehr zum Ärger seiner Frau = Rima  ).
Grüße Ihn mal von Frank aus Münster... :g

2.) Costas kann Dir auch alles aktuelle zum Kutterangeln sagen (Preise / Termine in Klaipeda). Teuer ist das nicht, das sind sozusagen noch alles "Litauische Preise", also "gut verträglich". Evtl. fährt Costas gleich mit Dir dorthin zum angeln... (wenn das mal keinen Ärger mit Rima gibt... |rolleyes   )

Viel Vergnügen !

PS:  ...wenn Du an der Kreuzung (Preila Eingang) nach rechts abbiegst und bis zum letzten Haus auf der rechten Seite fährst (bis zum Ende / Schranke), erfährst Du alles Wissenswerte & aktuelle zur Nehrung (Urlaubsinfos) in fließendem deutsch... |kopfkrat


----------



## seatrouthunter (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*

Moin, Moin,

bin auch Ende Juli auf der Nehrung, mit Boot in Nida,
Wellcraft 18" CC 115PS, vielleicht trifft man sich zum Angeln...
Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## volkerm (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Kurischen Nehrung/Litauen*

Hallo,

bin zwecks Infos zu diesem Land auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Wie waren denn die Ergebnisse?
Kann man das Land auch als Reiseland für die ganze Familie empfehlen?

Grüße

Volker


----------

